# Another option



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool bags available at DickBlick.com


















Dimensions:
Laptop Tote
Height 12½" 32 cm
Width 17½" 44 cm
Depth 4½" 11 cm

Laptop Messenger Bag
Height 15" 38 cm
Width 12½" 32 cm
Depth 2" 5 cm

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I LOVE the camo green color...was tempted till I saw the price and then try to explain another Kindle purchase to hubby when I told him this would be saving us money...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No not the cheapest, though I notice the laptop bag is $4 cheaper in my print DickBlick catalog....the messenger bag is a $1 cheaper in print.  Interesting.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the one on the left, but sadly, I won't be buying any additional accessories until after the first of the year. My hubby has placed me under a spending freeze!! All I have left to spend is about $68 on my Amazon Gift Card.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

The Vera Bradley Hipster works very nicely for the Kindle with cover. It has a little extra room on the sides and is padded because of the quilted fabric. They are a little pricey too, but I use mine for a purse when I have those marathon shopping days. You can wear the strap normally or across your body. They come in many patterns. I don't have a picture here but you can go to the website:  www.verabradley.com and have a look.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> The Vera Bradley Hipster works very nicely for the Kindle with cover. It has a little extra room on the sides and is padded because of the quilted fabric. They are a little pricey too, but I use mine for a purse when I have those marathon shopping days. You can wear the strap normally or across your body. They come in many patterns. I don't have a picture here but you can go to the website: www.verabradley.com and have a look.


I was just looking at one on Saturday. I'm seriously tempted. I just can't pick a fabric!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I just ordered the Vera Bradley Purse Cosmetic case in the Botanica fabric (on sale for $14.40) but haven't received it yet. I'm thinking it will be the perfect size (8¾" x 6" x 2¼") -just enough room to hold the Kindle and my book light.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember seeing someone's post that they bought a red leather purse/bag.  I have looked all over for it in different posts and I cannot find it.  It is something I want to put on my wish list.  If anyone sees that post please let me know!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> I remember seeing someone's post that they bought a red leather purse/bag. I have looked all over for it in different posts and I cannot find it. It is something I want to put on my wish list. If anyone sees that post please let me know!


Are you speaking of the Tano Little Red Chavette leather bag in Ruby? That is over 200.00, not a good buy for a kindle bag, it is an actual purse. I love their styles because they only make a few per season and when they sell out, they are gone.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think it is.  The one they were talking about was $98.  There was a picture of it as well but for the life of me I can't find it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might be talking about one from Levenger. . . .Here's a page link: http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=category=11-74|level=2-3|pageid=6588.

Check it out and see if it looks familiar.

(Side question: does the link maker work with a site other than Amazon?)

Ann
(looks like the link might be broken, may have to copy and paste rather than click)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I got this one today to take to Germany with me next week and have tossed everything in it. I love it!! It is from Timbuk2.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

That's it! Okay this time I am going to book mark this on my computer so I do not loose it again!  Kirsten you are a lifesaver!  Yeh I know it is pricy but it can stay on my wishlist right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> I remember seeing someone's post that they bought a red leather purse/bag. I have looked all over for it in different posts and I cannot find it. It is something I want to put on my wish list. If anyone sees that post please let me know!


There were a couple discussed in this thread. See if one of those is what you were looking at.

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> That's it! Okay this time I am going to book mark this on my computer so I do not loose it again! Kirsten you are a lifesaver! Yeh I know it is pricy but it can stay on my wishlist right?


It's awesome!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You might be talking about one from Levenger. . . .Here's a page link: http://www.levenger.com/PAGETEMPLATES/PRODUCT/Product.asp?Params=category=11-74|level=2-3|pageid=6588.
> 
> Check it out and see if it looks familiar.
> 
> ...


I fixed the link in your post, but you have the larger laptop bag there ($29 vs. the smaller bag (reg. $198, now $100).

The link maker is for Amazon.com only. To add links to other places, paste the link into your post, highlight it, then push the little button that has the globe with the paper over it (when you hover your mouse over it, it says _insert hyperlink_). This will insert the {url}{/url} code around the link.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Pidge.  I've posted other links that worked just fine but this one was a little long.

Ann


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I fixed the link in your post, but you have the larger laptop bag there ($29 vs. the smaller bag (reg. $198, now $100).


Ohhh, I didn't see this one, it is so purdy. I think my little red chavette needs one so her laptop can come along for the ride


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I just ordered the Vera Bradley Purse Cosmetic case in the Botanica fabric (on sale for $14.40) but haven't received it yet. I'm thinking it will be the perfect size (8¾" x 6" x 2¼") -just enough room to hold the Kindle and my book light.


I just got my Vera Purse Cosmetic case. It fits the Kindle in its case perfectly but no room for anything else.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> It's awesome!


*Great looking bag Kirstin...I have this thing for purses and tote bags *


----------

